# Rawhide



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

There's an interesting article in the August issue of the Bark entitled 

FrankenBones 

The downside of rawhide—can it harm your dog? 

By Sheila Pell

You may never give your dog rawhide again!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Curious*

I am really curious to see this article as both of my dogs are chewing on rawhides right now.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG, I would NEVER feed rawhide. I have done quite a bit of research on it and also seen the bowel obstructions that required surgery first hand and there is absolutely no way. It is the cause of gut obstructions and surgery WAY too often. No rawhide, no pigs ears, nothing that is basically non digestible that can cause obstructions. I use raw bones, Nylabones, rubber toys (that don't break) Hurley bones. I'm not a big fan of bully sticks personally because I hate the smell but I'd rather someone use bully sticks than rawhide, it just makes me CRINGE when I see dogs chewing on that crap.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

*Excerpt*

I tried to find the article online, but had no luck. You'll have to buy the magazine. Here's an excerpt:

"Other poisonous residues that may show up in rawhide include arsenic and formaldehyde. Even dog skin is a possibility. An ongoing investigation of the fur trade by Humane Society International, an arm of the HSUS, resulted in this information listed on their website: "In a particularly grisly twist, the skins of brutally slaughtered dogs in Thailand are mixed with other bits of skin to produce rawhide chew toys for pet dogs. Manufacturers told investigators that these chew toys are regularly exported to and sold in U.S. stores." (hsus.org; search for "skin trade").


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ewwww! This is going to break my dogs' hearts. Not that they get that much rawhide anymore, but they sure do love it when they do (maybe twice a month). I do prefer raw bones for them, keeps them occupied longer.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I am going to look into this more. Our 2 jack russell terrier LOVE rawhides, plus its one way to calm them down for about 20 mins.

Thanks for the excerpt!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> I am going to look into this more. Our 2 jack russell terrier LOVE rawhides, plus its one way to calm them down for about 20 mins.
> 
> Thanks for the excerpt!



I would definitely look into something else that they can learn to love, like bully sticks. It isn't worth their life or spending $5K+ on an abdominal surgery to save their lives plus the aftercare, etc all over a 50 cent rawhide. I love cranberries too but I'm allergic to them so I've learned to stop loving them since they can kill me.

It doesn't even need to be that article, if you do a search online you can find quite a bit of stuff on the dangers of rawhide.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> I am going to look into this more. Our 2 jack russell terrier LOVE rawhides, plus its one way to calm them down for about 20 mins.
> 
> Thanks for the excerpt!


Have you used Kongs filled with treats and/or peanut butter?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good suggestion, I'll go fill up my kong now!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Many people also stuff them with stuff and freeze them (Kongs) so they last longer and provide a cool treat in the summer. I've neve done this, but I've heard of others having good results with it.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Many people also stuff them with stuff and freeze them (Kongs) so they last longer and provide a cool treat in the summer. I've neve done this, but I've heard of others having good results with it.


I have. It just requires you to think ahead. I've put treats in, added PB, then put it in the freezer. Bella could spend hours with it like that. She loves it!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I've never done it only because when you freeze them you usually put like yogurt etc generally runnier food substances and that's something I'd rather give outside but it's too hot at the moment for mine to go outside except to potty so maybe in the fall or winter time we'll try freezing with some stuff in them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just filled mine with PB and treats (so they stick in their better) and gave it to one of my dogs. Pennywise says thank you! I also have this weird football shaped ball that you can fill with water and when the dogs chew on it, water comes out. Gave that one to one one of my other dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't give rawhide, and haven't in a long time. Poseidon's not had a rawhide in 3 years, but my BF used to give them to him all the time. I won't allow them in the house. It's bully sticks or marrow bones for him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I use the bully sticks all the time, all three of my dogs love them and they last a long time. Fresh meaty bones are great too. I also use kongs filled with tasty treats  There are a lot of options out there to keep a dog occupied during the day or movie or dinner...I can't seem to get my mom off the rawhide thing either, but she doesn't take the best care of her animals


----------

